# Need suggestions for a system Overhaul @ around 40K



## mukherjee (May 19, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: *Gaming, and more gaming, video encoding, coding(courtesy,my bro  ), everything under the sun*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: *Yes*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: *40k*

4. Planning to overclock?
A: *Hell yeah.*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: *Win 7 x64.*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *Already got 1TB+300GB HDDs, not needed*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: *1600x900*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *10*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: *All by myself*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *June*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *Min 2 yrs will do.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *Already have, power supply(Corsair VX550), HDD, ODD, Fans(3x 120mm cm), Cabby: CM E430, GPU (GTX 460 1GB), LCD 20"*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Kolkata, online is last option*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: *Suggest the CPU,Mobo, RAMs, CPU Cooler, Thermal Compound.*

So friends, I have been bitten by the upgrade itch since January 2011...my venerable 4year old beast(see siggy) is tired of today 

Sandybridge was on my sights from long back...August 2010 to be exact(since the *Anandtech preview* came up )...Only after the launch of Z68 has it has become irresitible... 

Well,this might be my last upgrade before I become a healthcare professional...so I have put aside quite a sum only for a few components...

I have these in mind...

*Intel Core i7 2600K* @15.8k+(Vedant); 16.2k+(MD)

*Z68 mobo: ASUS P8Z68V-Pro*@(will be available shortly)

*RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 4GB*2* @5.3k+(MD,Tirupati)

*Cooler: CM Hyper 212+* @1.9k+(MD), or

*Cooler: CM Hyper N620* @2.5k+(MD)

Now about the thermal compound...what do u people suggest? Should I be satisfied with ones supplied with the cpu cooler or should I buy a separate one?

Options: *Tuniq 4*(440+), *Tuniq 3*(395+), *Arctic Silver 5*(475+)

Please put forward your valued comments.

*Edit: I already have a Logitech G1 gaming desktop kb & mouse combo..will upgrade that later...*


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Corsair H70 | 5500
*Motherboard*
 |GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3 | 10500
*RAM*
 | Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600C9 | 2400 
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
|
* Total*
 |41100
Go for Artic Silver 5 or CM Thermal Fusion....


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Regarding TIM, I think Arctic Silver 5 is the best among the three you have mentioned. You have a budget of 40K for CPU, Mobo, RAMs, CPU Cooler & Thermal Compound. You may want to look for the Corsair H70 as suggested by d3p5kor. Rest of the components what you have selected are great. Go for them.


----------



## mukherjee (May 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Thank you for the suggestion...but IMO H60 should be better in terms of cost to performance ratio if its available by June(as I found out)



Skud said:


> Regarding TIM, I think Arctic Silver 5 is the best among the three you have mentioned. You have a budget of 40K for CPU, Mobo, RAMs, CPU Cooler & Thermal Compound. You may want to look for the Corsair H70 as suggested by d3p5kor. Rest of the components what you have selected are great. Go for them.



Thanks bro...but I was looking at a few reviews....it seems TX4 gives 1-1.5 deg C better result than TX3...which performs similar to Arctic Silver 5...

Also,what about the thermal conductance?( I am stumped by the units...any idea?)

*TX-4*
*Arctic Silver 5*
*80-way Thermal Interface Material Performance Test *

Also...can u enlighten me on the approx shipping charge from Primeabgb to Kolkata? Rs 150 is what they've put up..seems a tad steep imo


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

The TX4 is a cult favorite and the best tim, better than the mx2, so get that, if you gonna import the tim lemme know, we can split the shipping cost then.

The selection of component is good, for cooler I'd suggest the H60(after reading your reviews), but if you are open to air, notua all the way.

Vengeance rams are very tall, will prevent the install of any tower cooler, might look into that as well. But H60 will have no issues fitting.

Tuniq TX-4 Thermal Grease Review - Overclockers Club

Pros:

    Great cooling performance
    Non-Conductive


Cons:

    Included spreader is hard to use
    Grease is very thick and hard to spread


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> The TX4 is a cult favorite and the best tim, better than the mx2, so get that, if you gonna import the tim lemme know, we can split the shipping cost then.
> 
> The selection of component is good, for cooler I'd suggest the H60(after reading your reviews), but if you are open to air, notua all the way.
> 
> ...



Well noctua wont fit my case for one...so Hyper N620 is the air option for me...if not H60...

Yes,I also read that review...fantastic TIM the TX-4...conductance of 6.53W/m-K!!!! 

Well,the itdepot people have the tx 4 in stock...I had mailed them....here's what they said in reply....



> Dear Dr,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Though I had asked them specifically about the shipping issue to WB,(Form 50-didnt mention it directly)...they didnt clarify about it as u can see...what do u say about it?

Rather should I wait for MD to procure Arctic Silver 5 and then buy it locally....


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Well noctua wont fit my case for one...so Hyper N620 is the air option for me...if not H60...
> 
> Yes,I also read that review...fantastic TIM the TX-4...conductance of 6.53W/m-K!!!!
> 
> ...


I doubt you need form 50 for something as small as the tim, I recently bought a few interesting stuff from ebay(will post images soon), none required form 50, its only for laptops, monitors etc, else its not required. If you are getting let me know, we can split the shipping cost, it'll be cheaper for us.

TX4 is sticky, so you need to spread it with finger(after wrapping your finger with plastic).


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> I doubt you need form 50 for something as small as the tim, I recently bought a few interesting stuff from ebay(will post images soon), none required form 50, its only for laptops, monitors etc, else its not required. If you are getting let me know, we can split the shipping cost, it'll be cheaper for us.
> 
> TX4 is sticky, so you need to spread it with finger(after wrapping your finger with plastic).



Point noted...TX-4 has extremely high shearing resistance...~66200centipoise...dats why...

Can u elaborate on this Form 50 issue...whats included and wats not(interested in this part ).

TX-4 is almost a done deal...shipping only 49/-...comes to 25/- apiece...well?


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Point noted...TX-4 has extremely high shearing resistance...~66200centipoise...dats why...
> 
> Can u elaborate on this Form 50 issue...whats included and wats not(interested in this part ).
> 
> TX-4 is almost a done deal...shipping only 49/-...comes to 25/- apiece...well?


No matter, form 50 is declaration form that must be included with products to be shipped into west bengal(only wb has this rule), no need for small items but if you buy, say a laptop from dell india website you need to send them form 50.

No prob, 25+price right? I can afford that, I can't pay you via neft(not activated), how about I pay you on june first when we meet? You can order now or you can order after I pay you, shipping will take 1-3 days max, better buy after you decide on the cooler finally.

If you buy now I can't pick it up till 1st june as my exams are going on, if you order now you'll have to hold it for me till then, after that I can pick it up and pay you.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

^Lets wait till we meet then...a lot depends on what happens then...H60,Z68,Bulldozer...


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> ^Lets wait till we meet then...a lot depends on what happens then...H60,Z68,Bulldozer...


Sure, in the mean time see this: Theitdepot - SilverStone FM121 Case Fan

And this: Theitdepot - ECO CoolIT Systems ECO-R120 Advanced Liquid Cooling For CPU (ALC)


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Sure, in the mean time see this: Theitdepot - SilverStone FM121 Case Fan
> 
> And this: Theitdepot - ECO CoolIT Systems ECO-R120 Advanced Liquid Cooling For CPU (ALC)



Well...lets not carried away with the bank busting thing... 

This is what it should cost to get the tx-4 for both of us...

*Which shipping should we choose *

*img545.imageshack.us/img545/2922/tx4buy.jpg
*
Its also gonna cost us 24/- extra by online transfer...*

*img859.imageshack.us/img859/1549/tx4buy2.jpg

Wat say?


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

DTDC is pretty OK and quick. Also cheaper here. Regarding online transfer, you pay a very nominal amount if you want to use Credit Card. Otherwise do a EFT to their bank accounts.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> DTDC is pretty OK and quick. Also cheaper here. Regarding online transfer, you pay a very nominal amount if you want to use Credit Card. Otherwise do a EFT to their bank accounts.



Thanks for the heads up....DTDC services my area...it delivers my DIGIT!!! 

I know the guys...

And since I'm too lazy to go to the bank(neither do I have much spare time  ),online is the way to go imo


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Thanks for the heads up....DTDC services my area...it delivers my DIGIT!!!
> 
> I know the guys...
> 
> And since I'm too lazy to go to the bank(neither do I have much spare time  ),online is the way to go imo


No problem, 12/- each for bank transfer and split the shipping 50:50(i.e 18/- each), that much I can afford surely, green signal for the purchase, I will give you the money on 1st june, order after that and then I can pick it up later when it arrives, also I might order a few LED lights from them, couple all that order and the shipping looks really cheap.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> No problem, 12/- each for bank transfer and split the shipping 50:50(i.e 18/- each), that much I can afford surely, green signal for the purchase, I will give you the money on 1st june, order after that and then I can pick it up later when it arrives, also I might order a few LED lights from them, couple all that order and the shipping looks really cheap.



Seems good...but lets wait for Bulldozer reviews before we take the plunge...maybe we might end up going for Bulldozer...and we dont know about the compatibility of existing coolers with socket am3b


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Seems good...but lets wait for Bulldozer reviews before we take the plunge...maybe we might end up going for Bulldozer...and we dont know about the compatibility of existing coolers with socket am3b


No problem, I'm also waiting for BD, but I will buy the cabby, gfx card first, I'm assembling this last time, next one will be after I get a job, so this ones gotta count.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

That's a huge question mark. If manufacturers sell separate kits for their popular coolers it will be great.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> No problem, I'm also waiting for BD, but I will buy the cabby, gfx card first, I'm assembling this last time, next one will be after I get a job, so this ones gotta count.



yeah, I have the same feeling bro....


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's a huge question mark. If manufacturers sell separate kits for their popular coolers it will be great.


They all do, but its hard to get the kits in india.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

Here's one link:- 6 Facts About AMD's black AM3b socket: The AM3 vs AM3+ match

Go to point no. 6. It seems like old retention brackets for AM3 CPUs may work.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

Is *this* available locally?


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Is *this* available locally?


No, and again no, gotta ask tirupati if they take back orders.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

No idea...


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

Well,lynx has posted about the *Corsair CWCH60*


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Well,lynx has posted about the *Corsair CWCH60*


I was reading some reviews, looks like the H60 is not such a god performer after all, specially if you are oc'ing, need to read more reviews.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> I was reading some reviews, looks like the H60 is not such a god performer after all, specially if you are oc'ing, need to read more reviews.



Ya...maybe...imho getting CM N620 will save some money...can spend it else where...

What abt a NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller? Is it any good? For around 2100(shipping included)? 

On a side note,what at all we gain by using a fan controller?


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Ya...maybe...imho getting CM N620 will save some money...can spend it else where...
> 
> What abt a NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller? Is it any good? For around 2100(shipping included)?
> 
> On a side note,what at all we gain by using a fan controller?


The fan controller is good, planning on getting it next month when I go to mumbai for a trip, it can control fan speed, moreover it has 5 temperature sensing diodes to measure temp around case, and it just look so cool.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Found *this*


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

The price seems OK at 4k


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Get it down to 4k incl. taxes and I am game.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Get it down to 4k incl. taxes and I am game.



Yes that would be nice...but then,doesn't the H50 cost 4550+tax now?

I frankly don't know whom to trust about this....

If I go for the H60,maybe I need to curtail on the 8GB of RAM and get 4GB instead...


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Yes that would be nice...but then,doesn't the H50 cost 4550+tax now?
> 
> I frankly don't know whom to trust about this....
> 
> If I go for the H60,maybe I need to curtail on the 8GB of RAM and get 4GB instead...


Ditch the H coolers, get a noctua U12P-SE2, that would be 4k incl shipping from itwares, comes with 2 bundles fans and very nice performance(google for some reviews), also won't cause any issue with ram height.

If I get Gskill 4GB modules in kolkata I will buy the Noctua D14 cooler, best cooler money can buy, vengeance modules are too tall.

I just figured out corsair's reason for those tall ram modules, it is to prevent people from using air cooler so that they are forced to buy the H coolers from them, there's no reason the vengeance should have such tall heatsinks on them when xms uses the same rams with higher voltage, very $hitty policy from corsair if you ask me, and before anyone jumps out about XMS3 rams, the memory QVL for asus Z68 boards do not list xms modules, specially for 1600MHz models, only vengeance modules are listed.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Ditch the H coolers, get a noctua U12P-SE2, that would be 4k incl shipping from itwares, comes with 2 bundles fans and very nice performance(google for some reviews), also won't cause any issue with ram height.
> 
> If I get Gskill 4GB modules in kolkata I will buy the Noctua D14 cooler, best cooler money can buy, vengeance modules are too tall.
> 
> I just figured out corsair's reason for those tall ram modules, it is to prevent people from using air cooler so that they are forced to buy the H coolers from them, there's no reason the vengeance should have such tall heatsinks on them when xms uses the same rams with higher voltage, very $hitty policy from corsair if you ask me, and before anyone jumps out about XMS3 rams, the memory QVL for asus Z68 boards do not list xms modules, specially for 1600MHz models, only vengeance modules are listed.



I see your point...now i have unearthed something

Here u can find that the height of both Corsair *XMS*3 and GSkill *Ripjaws* is *~41mm*.

Also from *here* the height of *Ripjaws X* is *~40mm*

From *here* the height of Corsair *Vengeance* modules comes to *~50mm*

I have also decided to go for the CM Hyper N620 as it will be sufficient for my needs...no need to get the U12PSE2 shipped and all...
However the clearance (*from here*) of the N620 appears to be *~40mm*...

Will it cause any problems????...


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I see your point...now i have unearthed something
> 
> Here u can find that the height of both Corsair *XMS*3 and GSkill *Ripjaws* is *~41mm*.
> 
> ...


Noctua U12P's fan can be lifted along the fins, so as long as the actual heatsink does not cover the ram slots, I am fine, if the N620 heatsink covers the ram slot, or the fans do and cannot be lifted like noctua then there will be trouble, try doing some more research.

Noctua U12P fans can be lifted:
*www.noctua.at/images/faqs/nh_u12p_fan_higher.jpg
If the heatsink clears the ram slots I can lift the fans a little bit, but it might cause trouble for you, try to measure the max cooler height for your cabinet(I couldn't find  it listed for your 430 on cooler master website).

Now max cooler height for my CM HAF 912 is 175mm, noctua U12P is 160mm, so that still leaves me with 15mm free space, noctua heatsink is 40mm high, add 15mm to that and I can fit the 52mm vengeance ram by lifting the fan, but first I have to make sure the heatsink is not covering the ram slots.

This trouble will not occur for Gskill rams, its 40mm, I just mailed smc about support for gskill memory in kolkata, if its supported in kolkata I will get that.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Noctua U12P's fan can be lifted along the fins, so as long as the actual heatsink does not cover the ram slots, I am fine, if the N620 heatsink covers the ram slot, or the fans do and cannot be lifted like noctua then there will be trouble, try doing some more research.
> 
> Noctua U12P fans can be lifted:
> *www.noctua.at/images/faqs/nh_u12p_fan_higher.jpg
> ...



Its about *163mm* from *here*

So I'm good in that account...now the thing remains to be verified whether the heatsink covers the RAM slots


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Its about *163mm* from *here*
> 
> So I'm good in that account...now the thing remains to be verified whether the heatsink covers the RAM slots


It depends, the noctua allows the fans to be repositioned, does the N620 allow it?

163mm-Noctua heatsink height(158mm)=5mm
Vengeance height(52mm) - Noctua heatsink clearance(40mm)=12mm

12mm is not equal to 5mm, so it won't fit, not even by repositioning the fan, you won't be able to close the side panel, you need atleast 170mm for it(give or take 2mm)

PS: Pictures of when your H70 pump decides to blow up! - [H]ard|Forum

*Simple calculation, fan height(120mm)+Ram height(52mm)=172mm*


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> It depends, the noctua allows the fans to be repositioned, does the N620 allow it?
> 
> 163mm-Noctua heatsink height(158mm)=5mm
> Vengeance height(52mm) - Noctua heatsink clearance(40mm)=12mm
> ...



Yeah...we posted the *same thing* together 

Maybe I'll buy the RAM after I get a good look on the mobo,cpu and N620 positioning and then go for Gskill or Vengeance...really,if the *Gskill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz CL 8* modules were available...would have gone for them eyes closed...


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Yeah...we posted the *same thing* together
> 
> Maybe I'll buy the RAM after I get a good look on the mobo,cpu and N620 positioning and then go for Gskill or Vengeance...really,if the Gskill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz CL 8 modules were available...would have gone for them eyes closed...


If you buy the rams first, then you are stuck, I suggest going to tirupati to see whether they will import some Gskill kits for us, maybe a back order if we buy total of 4 modules(2x4GB Each), lets visit tirupati on 1st june.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> If you buy the rams first, then you are stuck, I suggest going to tirupati to see whether they will import some Gskill kits for us, maybe a back order if we buy total of 4 modules(2x4GB Each), lets visit tirupati on 1st june.



Hell yeah....I know their office on Robert Street....lets go on 1st June then...


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I see your point...now i have unearthed something
> 
> Here u can find that the height of both Corsair *XMS*3 and GSkill *Ripjaws* is *~41mm*.
> 
> ...




In my case, the N620, with the fans facing towards RAM and rear fan respectively, I can actually use any RAM regardless of their height because the cooler completely stays clear of the RAM slots. Love it!!!


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> In my case, the N620, with the fans facing towards RAM and rear fan respectively, I can actually use any RAM regardless of their height because the cooler completely stays clear of the RAM slots. Love it!!!



Exactly my thoughts...can u post a pic or two here? 
I found this in the forums...

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/hardware-q/4419d1303094990-cooler-master-elite-430-discussion-thread-s5002947.jpg*

*Here*


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> In my case, the N620, with the fans facing towards RAM and rear fan respectively, I can actually use any RAM regardless of their height because the cooler completely stays clear of the RAM slots. Love it!!!


I'm more inclined towards V6GT/UP12, but that's good to hear.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Also *www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/cooler_master_n620/19.jpg 
and
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/7656/imageviewoz.jpg

*www.hitechlegion.com/images/stories/hyn620/l2.jpg

*i107.photobucket.com/albums/m304/JayMathers/CM%20N620/0019.jpg

*www.xbitlabs.com/images/coolers/coolermaster-hyper-cogage/65_cmhn620_in_big.jpg taken *from here*

*www.tweaknews.net/reviews/cooler_master_hyper_n620_cpu_cooler_review/img/19.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Nice, that solves the biggest problem, N620 it is then.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Nice, that solves the biggest problem, N620 it is then.



What solved the problem? 

Its N620 for me....wats for u?


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> What solved the problem?
> 
> Its N620 for me....wats for u?


Same, N620 has it all, and price is a nice 2.5k incl 2 pwm fans.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Same, N620 has it all, and price is a nice 2.5k incl 2 pwm fans.



Great then...but what about the RAM modules? Corsair vengeance or Gskill Ripjaws X(Cl9/Cl8) ??


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

Moreover, N620 has a single fan connector which straightway goes to the CPU fan header. And the icing on the cake, BLUE LEDS!!! 

@mukherjee: I think snaps are not needed anymore, you have gathered enough proof for it.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Moreover, N620 has a single fan connector which straightway goes to the CPU fan header. And the icing on the cake, BLUE LEDS!!!
> 
> @mukherjee: I think snaps are not needed anymore, you have gathered enough proof for it.



Plzzzz post ur own snaps na!!!


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

OK I will do, but let me check the forum first. It must be here.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> OK I will do, but let me check the forum first. It must be here.



Will do... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

OK buddy, here you go:-

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5187/5639337571_b1ca1172e9_b.jpg

As you can see, there's huge gap between the cooler & RAM. Get Ripjaws X now.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> OK buddy, here you go:-
> 
> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5187/5639337571_b1ca1172e9_b.jpg
> 
> As you can see, there's huge gap between the cooler & RAM. Get Ripjaws X now.



Thanks...

That means I can go for either of Vengeance or Ripjaws X....but since Vengeance gives better OCbility...I just might choose those...


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

my pleasure


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

@mukherjee, N620 it is, and don't get ripjaws unless you can get them from tirupati with warranty, corsair rams have lifetime warranty, get the vengeance modules.

@skud, thanks for pics, your mobo is an exceptional case, although N620 keeps clear of rams in most mobos, your clearence is a bit too much, now the important question, what is your idle and load temps for stock and oc?


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> *@mukherjee, N620 it is, and don't get ripjaws unless you can get them from tirupati with warranty, corsair rams have lifetime warranty, get the vengeance modules.
> *
> @skud, thanks for pics, your mobo is an exceptional case, although N620 keeps clear of rams in most mobos, your clearence is a bit too much, now the important question, what is your idle and load temps for stock and oc?



Thats for me...what are you going to do?


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

I'm gonna do the same, although I am a bit more interested in noctua U12P but first i need some measurements, when I buy my Z68 I'm gonna check it out in the shop, so I'll take some measurements and gonna buy the N620 if noctua has clearance issues, also there is one more cooler i want to check out, its the v6gt, damn choices.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> @mukherjee, N620 it is, and don't get ripjaws unless you can get them from tirupati with warranty, corsair rams have lifetime warranty, get the vengeance modules.
> 
> @skud, thanks for pics, your mobo is an exceptional case, although N620 keeps clear of rams in most mobos, your clearence is a bit too much, now the important question, what is your idle and load temps for stock and oc?




You are welcome, mate. Yeah, I know the clearance in my mobo is more than standard. Temps are good, I think: Idle at 38-39 C and load 47-48 C. When OCed to 3.6Ghz load temps are 52-53 C.

Here's the link I have posted earlier:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ost-your-latest-purchase-257.html#post1377902


Temperature readings when OCed to 3.6 GHz are here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ck-list-discussion-thread-10.html#post1383463


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> You are welcome, mate. Yeah, I know the clearance in my mobo is more than standard. Temps are good, I think: Idle at 38-39 C and load 47-48 C. When OCed to 3.6Ghz load temps are 52-53 C.
> 
> Here's the link I have posted earlier:-
> 
> ...


Thanks, nice setup. 

PS: Cost of the cooler?


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

2.5k + 4% VAT = 2.6k


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> 2.5k + 4% VAT = 2.6k


Nice, this one is going in my rig.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Good decision IMO.


----------



## mukherjee (May 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> Nice, this one is going in my rig.



A very good decision...
Look what I found *here*

*i51.tinypic.com/maxde9.jpg

*i52.tinypic.com/nwlht2.jpg

Your doubts should be dispelled now... 

Since the P8P67 PRO and P8Z68V PRO are structurally very similar....its either VENGEANCE or GSKILL u get,neither is goin to cause any problem


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> A very good decision...
> Look what I found *here*
> 
> *i51.tinypic.com/maxde9.jpg
> ...


I am convinced now for sure, I will buy this cooler.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Once you guys buy this I will make a separate thread for N620 owners 

LOL, I was somewhat reluctant to buy this cooler as it looks somewhat cheaper compared to other coolers. And actually I was forced to buy this by Mr. Pradip of M D Comp. No regrets as it has also forced me to upgrade the worst component of my rig, the cabby.

Lancool comin...


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Once you guys buy this I will make a separate thread for N620 owners
> 
> LOL, I was somewhat reluctant to buy this cooler as it looks somewhat cheaper compared to other coolers. And actually I was forced to buy this by Mr. Pradip of M D Comp. No regrets as it has also forced me to upgrade the worst component of my rig, the cabby.
> 
> Lancool comin...


When? Can't wait to see.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Ordering tomorrow...


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Ordering tomorrow...


Which model? For how much?

PS: Can you kindly ask mr pradip how much Scythe Slipstream fans would cost?


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

K62 from ITWares. Cost 5500+650 shipping. Ebay listed at Rs 100 more. Might get it through ebay as I can use my CC for it.

Actually its better if you can talk to him directly. I am presently out of Kolkata. Will come during Puja only.


----------



## mukherjee (May 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> PS: Can you kindly ask mr pradip how much Scythe Slipstream fans would cost?



I will try to talk to him when I next go there....



Skud said:


> Once you guys buy this I will make a separate thread for N620 owners
> 
> LOL, I was somewhat reluctant to buy this cooler as it looks somewhat cheaper compared to other coolers. And actually I was forced to buy this by Mr. Pradip of M D Comp. No regrets as it has also forced me to upgrade the worst component of my rig, the cabby.
> 
> Lancool comin...



Now thats something 



tkin said:


> I am convinced now for sure, I will buy this cooler.



Lately I've been successfully influencing lotsa decisions...


----------



## mukherjee (May 25, 2011)

Looks like the my Bulldozer plans have been bulldozed....*AMD Bulldozer Retail Availability Postponed to Q3 2011 – Report
*

No more confusions...Core i7 2600K all the way.....


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

AMD is in deep $hit right now, sandy ftw!!


----------



## mukherjee (May 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> AMD is in deep $hit right now, sandy ftw!!



Been to chandni today...Z68 arriving prolly next week....


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Been to chandni today...Z68 arriving prolly next week....


Not just any Z68, the asus Vpro, that's what we all want right?


----------



## mukherjee (May 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not just any Z68, the asus Vpro, that's what we all want right?



Yea...talked to pradip ji about this...but what can he do alone? 
Rashi    

Also...MD said they can arrange for the Scythe Slipstream fan,110CFM model..


----------



## mukherjee (May 27, 2011)

Jus got the news that ASUS P8Z68 V PRO will be in town next Monday!


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 1, 2011)

*Stage 1a* : *COMPLETE*

Placed order for *Tuniq TX-4* with theitdepot for _*tkin*_ and *myself*

Cost- *470/-* apiece(incl shipping)

*Stage 1b*: *COMPLETE*

Bought *Razer Goliathus Omege Speed* Gaming pad @ 450+


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

ahh... people are in a signature changing mood,... you, tkin...

pad looks good btw.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> ahh... people are in a signature changing mood,... you, tkin...
> 
> pad looks good btw.



U kno...its the feeling...its just great...only it lasts until u leave the shop with the goods...

Back to waiting for the next upgrade 

Thanks!!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> U kno...its the feeling...its just great...only it lasts until u leave the shop with the goods...
> 
> Back to waiting for the next upgrade
> 
> Thanks!!!


He he, I'm going again tomorrow, there are are a few more things I like to pick up apart from cpu/mobo/gpu.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> He he, I'm going again tomorrow, there are are a few more things I like to pick up apart from cpu/mobo/gpu.



Care to mention(or pm)?

Did MD confirm shipment?

Fans?


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> U kno...its the feeling...its just great...only it lasts until u leave the shop with the goods...
> 
> Back to waiting for the next upgrade
> 
> Thanks!!!



OK, OK, my turn will come... 


couple of years later


stay tuned till then


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 5, 2011)

*Stage 1a* *TX4* - Dispatched from The Itdepot---> *Nearing completion* 

*Stage 2*: ASUS P8Z68V-PRO : *Still to arrive* 

*Stage 3*: CM Hyper N620: *Still to arrive* 

*Stage 4*: Corsair Vengeance 4GB*2: Gathering dust in the shop shelf 

*Stage 5*: Intel Core i7 2600K : Waiting @ store


----------



## tkin (Jun 5, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> *Stage 1a* *TX4* - Dispatched from The Itdepot---> *Nearing completion*
> 
> *Stage 2*: ASUS P8Z68V-PRO : *Still to arrive*
> 
> ...


Z68 board will come next week, but N620 does not look good, anyway last option is SMC, god damn form 50, smc is not even replying to emails I sent them about form 50.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Z68 board will come next week, but N620 does not look good, anyway last option is SMC, god damn form 50, smc is not even replying to emails I sent them about form 50.



OMG...why wont they reply???

HAve they packed up bags and left?? Cant be...they will surely get back...


----------



## tkin (Jun 5, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> OMG...why wont they reply???
> 
> HAve they packed up bags and left?? Cant be...they will surely get back...


Dozens of mails sent to mail address, used the form on website("ask question about product"), never received any reply.


----------



## Skud (Jun 5, 2011)

Those forms on the websites are outright useless, not a single website answer anything queried through these forms. Regarding emails, try this. Complete the order for whatever you are purchasing and then ask the questions. You are bound to get an answer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

tkin when did you pm?
pm only b/w 11am to 5pm

skud they reply to those forms. replied my every querry


----------



## tkin (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin when did you pm?
> pm only b/w 11am to 5pm
> 
> skud they reply to those forms. replied my every querry


Hmm, I didn't know that, I thought there would be some kind of form system that they will check in morning and send the reply, I send it @ 2:00AM I think, I'll try sending one tomorrow.


----------



## Skud (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin when did you pm?
> pm only b/w 11am to 5pm
> 
> skud they reply to those forms. replied my every querry



You are really lucky buddy. I have tried mediahome, techshop, lynx, smc - most of them. Never get an answer unless i have made an order. They don't even bother to answer about availability.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, I didn't know that, I thought there would be some kind of form system that they will check in morning and send the reply, I send it @ 2:00AM I think, I'll try sending one tomorrow.



mail to sales@smcinternational.in b/w 11am-5pm and if you dont get reply send one again stating that next day. 

i had 2 cases with me when deciding on psu -

1. i sent a mail on corsair vx450 and tagan stonerock 500. they didnt reply. i mailed next day again about their no reply and they replied in 5 min.

2.when i decided gs600 i mailed them but forgot. they replied to my querry on gs600 with low price after i had paid prime i.e. after 3 days.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 7, 2011)

*Stage 1a* *TX4* - *COMPLETE*

But N620 remains elusive.

May just go for an Noctua U12P SE2 *if it fits*!


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

The stock cooler is crap, don't waste your TX4 on it.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/29033-overheating-problems-56.html#post1415428


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 8, 2011)

Ordered the Noctua NH U12P SE2 via The ITWares....awaiting its arrival....

Just hope it fits without any issue


----------



## tkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Huh, mukherjee and I picked up the last U12Ps from Rahul, no more left, I'd say our timings were perfect.


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

Great guys...


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> Huh, mukherjee and I picked up the last U12Ps from Rahul, no more left, I'd say our timings were perfect.



I would say that _I'm indebted to _*tkin*...without him catching my attention about the closing of the ebay.in listing...I would never have pursued the purchase today! 

*Thanks a lot tkin*!



Skud said:


> Great guys...



Thanks a lot bro...  
Have 2 exams this weekend and I sacrificed 3hours to this cooler  ...It better be worth it


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I would say that _I'm indebted to _*tkin*...without him catching my attention about the closing of the ebay.in listing...I would never have pursued the purchase today!
> 
> *Thanks a lot tkin*!
> 
> ...


No problem, that's what friends are for, it felt weird when in my ebay message inbox it showed item has ended, anyway by looking at his posts in another forum i found out it takes him 2 months to being new lot  you got it just in time.

BTW: Good luck for exams.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> No problem, that's what friends are for, it felt weird when in my ebay message inbox it showed item has ended, anyway by looking at his posts in another forum i found out it takes him 2 months to being new lot  you got it just in time.
> 
> BTW: Good luck for exams.



Thanks a lot bro!

Yes,thats wat got me going...2months is a long time(Bulldozer might arrive then!!)

But yesterday while we PMed...never did he say that he had only 1 left! Weird if u ask me...Any seller would have done that to close a sale!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I would say that _I'm indebted to _*tkin*...without him catching my attention about the closing of the ebay.in listing...I would never have pursued the purchase today!
> 
> *Thanks a lot tkin*!
> 
> ...




All the best for your exams.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> All the best for your exams.



Thanks a lot buddy...this new upgrade is causing a lot of head(heart)ache lately! 

Rahul just confirmed that the Noctua NH U12P SE2 will be shipped today


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

What about mine? Shipped today? You can't use yours till I get mine(NTH1), damn it, I blame MD for everything.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> What about mine? Shipped today? You can't use yours till I get mine(NTH1), damn it, I blame MD for everything.



Both of our U12P s have been shipped thru TNT bro! 

Now only the mobo remains to arrive(for me)


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Both of our U12P s have been shipped thru TNT bro!
> 
> Now only the mobo remains to arrive(for me)


Confirmed, they are now at andheri docking station, they will probably fly tonight, and we'll get them on monday. 

Can't wait, been to long, I WANT TO PLAY PORTAL 2, AND DIRT 3


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Confirmed, they are now at andheri docking station, they will probably fly tonight, and we'll get them on monday.
> 
> Can't wait, been to long, I WANT TO PLAY PORTAL 2, AND DIRT 3



Have been playing Dirt3 in bits and pieces...awesome 

However Portal 2 confused me at first..


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Have been playing Dirt3 in bits and pieces...awesome
> 
> However Portal 2 confused me at first..


Just played portal 2 and dirt 3 at my friends house today and honestly, I was blown away, portal 2 was the best, voice acting was beyond groovy.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 14, 2011)

My Noctua NH U12P SE2 cooler has arrived...pics to come up soon...


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats... Waiting for the pics...


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 14, 2011)

*Stage 3* : *Noctua NH U12P SE2 CPU Cooler* - *DONE*  

*A Pictorial walkthrough of the Noctua NH U12P SE2*

*The package*

*i.imgur.com/SFo4m.jpg

*The box itself*

*i.imgur.com/3feqq.jpg

*Fan no 1 sitting atop the heatsink*

*i.imgur.com/oxvln.jpg

*Fan no 2(both are identical tho)*

*i.imgur.com/TpCrF.jpg

*The heatsink in all its glory*

*i.imgur.com/fdcKA.jpg

*The base of the heatsink..not totally a mirror finish...but smoooth nonetheless*

*i.imgur.com/QnrKt.jpg

*The soldered heatpipes* 

*i.imgur.com/UXDmB.jpg

*The owl keeps watch* 

*i.imgur.com/EhwaI.jpg

*AMD kit*

*i.imgur.com/nQ9np.jpg

*The U12P Common parts*

*i.imgur.com/NEzUM.jpg

*The Intel kit*

*i.imgur.com/0VLT7.jpg

*The Noctua metal case badge*  

*i.imgur.com/8UJH1.jpg

*The NT-H1 on loan from tkin*

*i.imgur.com/x5vZK.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats and waitin' for the next stage.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 14, 2011)

Skud said:


> Congrats and waitin' for the next stage.



Thanks and please do pray...I need all the luck that comes my way 

The "next week" never seems to arrive


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 16, 2011)

Just ordered a Coolermaster Xtraflo PWM 120mm fan from Ebay @599/- all  from SMC ebay shop

They also confirmed of present non availability of ASUS P8Z68V PRO and said it will be arriving next week


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats and consolation... 

I think these guys have invented a new unit of time - *"next week"*.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Can anyone confirm? A shipment of Z68Vpro got lost in bermuda triangle?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

*Stage 6*: *Cooler Master Xtraflo 120mm PWM fan*-*DONE*

*Now where is ASUS P8Z68V PRO??*


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> *Stage 6*: *Cooler Master Xtraflo 120mm PWM fan*-*DONE*
> 
> *Now where is ASUS P8Z68V PRO??*


Gone with the wind.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 22, 2011)

*Stages 1-5* : *COMPLETED*   

*Joined the Z68 club today!* 

Here's a few photos to drool at

*The mobo box front*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/EylbV.jpg



*The mobo box back*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mBxae.jpg



*The mobo*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/J1YDY.jpg



*Mobo accessories*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/EWKeZ.jpg



*The cpu box*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nbK3w.jpg



*The stupid cooler* *less than 1inch thick*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sxZ6m.jpg



*The fan*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OofP4.jpg



*The cpu*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yRUDX.jpg



*The case sticker- droool*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lUuln.jpg



*The ram boxes*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jtTnT.jpg



*Ram front*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YRU9S.jpg



*Ram other side*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/R48lf.jpg



Will assemble and post pics as soon as I find some more time  

*Damages*

*Core i7 2600K* *14.9K+*

*ASUS P8Z68V PRO* *13.2K+*

*VENGEANCE 4GB*2* *4.8K+*

*Got it all from MD Computers*


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

And congos!!!  Nice pricing too.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> And congos!!!  Nice pricing too.



Yeah..thanks! Pays being a regular customer


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

You must have redeemed your loyalty points.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

mukherjee, superb purchase buddy and sweet pricing too. By the way, what's the price of the CPU cooler? In fact I'm planning to purchase one and currently decided with Hyper 212+ with an extra fan as mentioned here.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

awesome pricing
so lucky you are
congrats


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> You must have redeemed your loyalty points.



Patience pays...my dear man 



Cilus said:


> mukherjee, superb purchase buddy and sweet pricing too. By the way, what's the price of the CPU cooler? In fact I'm planning to purchase one and currently decided with Hyper 212+ with an extra fan as mentioned here.



I bought the *Noctua U12P SE2* from rahul of The ITwares *without the Noctua NT-H1 thermal compound* *@3550+200=3750 shipping*...*Normal cost was 3750+200 shipping*....I was the last one to buy...next U12P shipments will come in 2months acc to Rahul...
The Hyper 212+ is 1.9K and another nice fan should cost somewhere between 500-600 bucks...*However,the Hyper 212+ is out of stock in Kolkata at present(enquired yesterday)*...will come in a weeks time 



Piyush said:


> awesome pricing
> so lucky you are
> congrats



thanks...well wishers like you went a long way to help..the waiting was killing me


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

If interested in more of U12P, check this:- 

Noctua NH-U12P Special Edition SE2 Review | KitGuru


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> If interested in more of U12P, check this:-
> 
> Noctua NH-U12P Special Edition SE2 Review | KitGuru



Ahhhh...more goodies...looks like somebody's going green 

Kidding


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

Some temps of my new rig

*All values are @ STOCK*

*At idle*

*i.imgur.com/gV18D.jpg

*On IBT Load*

*i.imgur.com/RHAQq.jpg

*On Prime 95 in place small FFTs*

*i.imgur.com/2nG6e.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

^^nice, now two things odd there.

1. Download and use IBT 2.51, its giving me 83GFlops. Test yours with that.

2. You are suffering from the Turbo scaling bug, the Bug I mentioned long ago, sandy bridge turbo is supposed to be like this:



> Turbo can provide a 400Mhz speed boost in single-threaded workloads, 300Mhz in dual-threaded workloads, 200Mhz in triple-threaded workloads, and 100Mhz in applications that utilize four threads or more.



If you are stressing with all 8 cores then your proccy should max out @ 3.5GHz, look at earlier screenshots I provided, you'll find that mine maxes out at 3.5 for all cores.

Now you are directly going to 3.8GHz and staying there, no proper scaling, also keep cpu z running in background and do mundane tasks, does the multiplier jump to say 24, 28, and finally 38 or straight to 38? Its the turbo bug, no scaling.

Temps are nice though, idle is lower than mine, your third core is a bit hot but a few chips turn out that way, my second core is hotter than rest.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^nice, now two things odd there.
> 
> 1. Download and use IBT 2.51, its giving me 83GFlops. Test yours with that.
> 
> ...



About issue 1,solid copy bro...downloading IBT 2.51 right away....

About issue 2,its got something to do with BIOS settings...I had selected Turbo Ratio>By all cores...then selected>38 as multi...will check that out and report...

BTW...are the TIM n Cooler doing good? The TIM settled now?


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2011)

Temps look pretty good, bro.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> Temps look pretty good, bro.



thanks bro


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> About issue 1,solid copy bro...downloading IBT 2.51 right away....
> 
> About issue 2,its got something to do with BIOS settings...I had selected Turbo Ratio>By all cores...then selected>38 as multi...will check that out and report...
> 
> BTW...are the TIM n Cooler doing good? The TIM settled now?


So that's the issue, you are OC'ed, that's how sandy OCs, select auto in turbo settings, the multiplier will be automatically set to 38(it'll show target freq as 3800MHz on top), no need to manually set multiplier in stock.

Like this:
*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/mac/reviews/intel/sandybridge/18.gif

Yes, TIM is doing very good, 1-2 deg lower idle than mine, nice. Its settled, enjoy.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

New temp reports with stock turbo and IBT V2.51

*IBT*

*i.imgur.com/PMdXl.jpg

*Prime 95 (in place small FFTS)*

*i.imgur.com/7GLVS.jpg



tkin said:


> So that's the issue, you are OC'ed, that's how sandy OCs, select auto in turbo settings, the multiplier will be automatically set to 38(it'll show target freq as 3800MHz on top), no need to manually set multiplier in stock.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...



Yea..it does that now...Thanks...


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2011)

Even better now


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> Even better now



Thanks a lot!


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Thanks a lot!


So its scaling now, good.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

Well,tried my hand at some overclocking...not much tho....time is at a premium lately 

*Fast overview of what I modified* (unmodified settings are not mentioned)



*Multi*
| 
* 45*
*Vcore*
|
* Manual@1.265v*
*HT*
| 
* On*
*PLL OV*
| 
* Off*
*LLC*
| 
* Extreme*
*VRM Freq*
|
 * Manual@350*
*Phase Control*
|
*Extreme*
*Duty Control*
| 
* Extreme*
*Bios settings for OC*



Spoiler



1. *Ai Tweaker Settings*

*i.imgur.com/2YHS7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/truXK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BooCN.jpg

2. *Ai Tweaker CPU Parameters*

*i.imgur.com/5fmCf.jpg

3. *CPU Config*

*i.imgur.com/3P8hb.jpg



*Present temp readings @ 4.5Ghz*



Spoiler



*@Idle*

*i.imgur.com/IxmLZ.jpg

*@IBT Load*

*i.imgur.com/XrG77.jpg

*
@Prime95*

*i.imgur.com/bKSRk.jpg



*Previous temp readings @ stock *



Spoiler



*@Idle*

*i.imgur.com/OYEyi.jpg

*@IBT Load*

*i.imgur.com/0AkvK.jpg

*@Prime95*

*i.imgur.com/3KuXd.jpg



What are ur comments about this?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, I'd say keep the vcore same, and push to 4.6, then 4.7 if possible.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> Nice, I'd say keep the vcore same, and push to 4.6, then 4.7 if possible.



Is it possible?

Why is the disrepancy between CPU-Z and Realtemp VID readings? Which one to trust?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Is it possible?
> 
> Why is the disrepancy between CPU-Z and Realtemp VID readings? Which one to trust?


Use HWINFO64(for x64 os).


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> Use HWINFO64(for x64 os).



I did bro...both HWinfo64 and the ASUS Probe II and CPUZ show the same readings...thats why didnt use HWINFO64 in the pics...

Now what?

ANd what about the temps?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I did bro...both HWinfo64 and the ASUS Probe II and CPUZ show the same readings...thats why didnt use HWINFO64 in the pics...
> 
> Now what?
> 
> ANd what about the temps?


Anything below 80c is fine. But I'd say try to keep below 75c for regular use.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> Anything below 80c is fine. But I'd say try to keep below 75c for regular use.



Thats why I'm settled on stock for now...and 4.5Ghz with 102GFlops in IBT looks fine...dont it? Its reserved for the future when Bulldozer comes out 

Faun got 62GFlops with his 2500K @ 4.8Ghz *here*...I think I'm covered.

Wat say?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Thats why I'm settled on stock for now...and 4.5Ghz with 102GFlops in IBT looks fine...dont it? Its reserved for the future when Bulldozer comes out
> 
> Faun got 62GFlops with his 2500K @ 4.8Ghz *here*...I think I'm covered.
> 
> Wat say?


Absolutely, and one more thing, with HT you get nearly 70% boost, so logically you have a 7 core processor, so when BD comes your 7 core will compete with AMD's 8 core,, so don't worry about it, BD does not possess a grave threat against the 2600k atleast. That's why AMD has the top end BD priced alongside the 2600k.

PS: Just run it in stock for now, why would you want to oc it now? I mean, I barely see my clocks jumping beyond 2.2GHz(one core), 2600k has a lot of muscle.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> *Thats why I'm settled on stock for now*.





tkin said:


> Absolutely, and one more thing, with HT you get nearly 70% boost, so logically you have a 7 core processor, so when BD comes your 7 core will compete with AMD's 8 core,, so don't worry about it, BD does not possess a grave threat against the 2600k atleast. That's why AMD has the top end BD priced alongside the 2600k.
> 
> PS: Just run it in stock for now, why would you want to oc it now? I mean, I barely see my clocks jumping beyond 2.2GHz(one core), 2600k has a lot of muscle.



Yeah bro...am already on stock and wish to remain so until BD presents a significant threat to SandyBridge territory


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 5, 2011)

Have been thinking of putting this up for a while now...Finally got my act together 

Please enjoy the pictorial walkthrough of my new Sandybridge build....any exceptions and omissions may please be forgiven... 



Spoiler



*1. Lets start with a topside view of the usual suspects....shall we?*

*i.imgur.com/O7lic.jpg

The *2600K,Z68V PRO,the Vengeance modules,the U12P SE2,TX4 TIM, Xtraflo* smile for the camera 

*2.* Ahh...the olden *C2D6420* and *2GB DDR2 667* days.....

*i.imgur.com/XTfG4.jpg

*3.* Even the humble *6420 stock cooler is thicker*....miserly Intel 

*i.imgur.com/tmwB5.jpg


*4. The Z68V PRO set down in its new home...*

*i.imgur.com/QIdSI.jpg


*5. Broken side panels needed some 'Micropore' patch up job....my training pays off* 

*i.imgur.com/EgTI4.jpg


*6. Viewed from the other side*

*i.imgur.com/V4rpQ.jpg

Its nice,isnt it? 

*7. The Noctua back panel installed....a snug fit i must say*

*i.imgur.com/79lEF.jpg

*8. Installation of restraining plates in front....the Secufirm 2 mechanism is a fine piece of work...*

*i.imgur.com/IJWqq.jpg

*9. The S1155 with the clip open*

*i.imgur.com/utoHI.jpg

*10. The 2600K put down in its abode* 

*i.imgur.com/SEaH9.jpg

*11. And locked and loaded* 

*i.imgur.com/6cOYk.jpg

*12. This how it looked like then....*

*i.imgur.com/qOBEm.jpg

*13. A mandatory tea break after an hour of sweet toil...was too lazy to put on the gas* 

*i.imgur.com/GFEVs.jpg

*14. The cooler...just before mounting....*

*i.imgur.com/5WfkO.jpg

*15. Another closeup.....*

*i.imgur.com/gbELj.jpg

*16. After tightening up....to show the memory slot clearance...*

*i.imgur.com/rEVbj.jpg

The U12P SE2 installation was a breeze...the manual was detailed and pictures were good...the parts and fit were perfect....pure class if you ask me. 

*17. Another shot*

*i.imgur.com/H2b9Z.jpg

*18. After the installation of vengeance modules...*

*i.imgur.com/VeEqG.jpg

*19. The completed build looked like this....*

*i.imgur.com/DOoEF.jpg

*20. Powering up for the first time....*

*i.imgur.com/zMjX9.jpg


*21. Case badges galore*  

*i.imgur.com/tBUnF.jpg

*22. With the side panel on...*

*i.imgur.com/2M2Z6.jpg

*23. Another shot* 

*i.imgur.com/aHCFp.jpg

*24. A close from the side window...*

*i.imgur.com/YoEHG.jpg



Please post your comments !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

mukherjee very nice pics but some cable management is needed. check pm.


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

Great. Now add some benchmark scores.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> mukherjee very nice pics but some cable management is needed. check pm.



thanks bro...checked and replied to pm...nice info 



Skud said:


> Great. Now add some benchmark scores.



Thanks...like what sort of benches?


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

3dmark, pcmark, games - whatever you have.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 5, 2011)

Well here goes some benchies...

All benches have been run in default config.



Spoiler



*1. 3dMark 06*

*i.imgur.com/O7BM9.png

*2. MaxxMem2*

*i.imgur.com/HGxsc.jpg

*3. SuperPi*

*i.imgur.com/STlA2.jpg

*4. Wprime 2.04*

*i.imgur.com/bHeOQ.jpg

*5. Cinebench R11.5*

*a. Multicore*

*i.imgur.com/qJ5dQ.jpg

*b. Single Core*

*i.imgur.com/RGIZ4.jpg

*6. 3dMark 11*

*a. P Score*

*i.imgur.com/FlanJ.jpg

*b. X Score*

*i.imgur.com/QV37m.jpg

*7. AIDA64 Cachemem bench*

*i.imgur.com/K6Lnx.jpg



Please post your comments


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice. wprime and cinebench told me your CPU is 4 times faster than mine.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nice. wprime and cinebench told me your CPU is 4 times faster than mine.



Thanks!

is it so really!


----------



## Skud (Jul 6, 2011)

what say?


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> what say?



It gets the work done na? Enjoy...


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 8, 2011)

Wanted to share some pics in the overclocked category...


Spoiler



*AIDA64 with Cpu@4.5Ghz and Mem@1866Mhz with 10-10-9-24 1T*

*i.imgur.com/maAUA.jpg


*Cinebench 11.5 GPU Run*

*i.imgur.com/IEVTi.jpg


*Cinebench 11.5 Multicore CPU Run*

*i.imgur.com/MBiN7.jpg


*Cinebench 11.5 Single core CPU Run*

*i.imgur.com/kCe6n.jpg


*Maxxmem run with Cpu OC & Mem OC*

*i.imgur.com/4Kimg.jpg


*SuperPi 1M Calculation*

*i.imgur.com/uEnYN.jpg


*SuperPi 32M Calculation*

*i.imgur.com/gNKoV.jpg

*
Wprime 32M Run*

*i.imgur.com/olajJ.jpg


*Wprime 1024M Run*

*i.imgur.com/nd8Gn.jpg


*WinRAR 4.01 Benchmark*

*i.imgur.com/olfRK.jpg



Please comment.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Are the WinRAR results OK? I have no idea. And why have you used the older version of WPrime? No direct comparison can be made with the stock result as that was done by the newer version. Rest are just very good.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nicely done, next time keep ram timing at 2T, or you'll face stability issues later.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Are the WinRAR results OK? I have no idea. And why have you used the older version of WPrime? No direct comparison can be made with the stock result as that was done by the newer version. Rest are just very good.



Thanks!
They seemed to be ok...
HWBot suggest use of the Wprime 1.55 version...dats why....



tkin said:


> Nicely done, next time keep ram timing at 2T, or you'll face stability issues later.



Solid copy


----------

